# Would it be cruel to have no cat flap?



## Loopy28 (Oct 15, 2014)

I have three cats and currently have a cat flap in the french doors in the living room so the cats can come and go as they please.

I am moving to a property where the lounge doors to the garden are sliding so will not be suitable for a cat flap unless we have the whole thing replaced with different doors, which will be very costly.

The only other door is the front door, the current one wouldn't be suitable for a cat flap so we would need to replace the whole door. However, not sure how keen I am for a front door catflap due to post/security etc.

I am wondering if it would be cruel to have no cat flap? My husband is always home from work by 3.30pm and I work from home so am in and out most days. My concern is if they are out and want to come in but will need to wait for us.

I was thinking about perhaps putting some sort of small shed or similar in the garden with bedding and cat flap so they will have shelter until we get home if they have gone out.

Night times will be a concern as they are in and out currently throughout the night so having to be in or out for the whole night will be an issue for them although maybe they can get used to this.

Would be interested to hear your thoughts? Thanks


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

No, I don't think its cruel at all. They will get used to only being allowed out at certain times and they'll have to stay in for the first few weeks after you move anyway. 

I shut off my cat flap years ago when I had my previous cats as a strange cat was coming in bullying them, plus I didn't like the idea of them being out and maybe getting hurt when I wasn't home to take them to vets if it was necessary.

A shed is a great idea, just in case they do get locked out. 

It would be cruel to not let them out at all after their settling in period, but I don't think its cruel to change their access routine.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

My cats don't have a cat flap and are only out when I am in. They soon learn to come in rather than be stuck outside. You can teach them to recall (ish) with treats too. 

In answer to your question, it's not cruel at all.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

I have a cat flap...sitting in its box 6 years after some well meaning person thought I needed one. 

I prefer to know when a cat is in or out so no cat flap here and if someone lets a cat in or out they have to announce it or i'm likely to be up half the night waiting up for a cat that was snuggled down fast asleep in a new hidey spot all along.

No, its not cruel. The shed with cat flap sounds fine although you could find you never see them at all during the warmer months.


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

My two have a catflap from the house to the utility room so they can get to their food and litter without the door always being open, but the door from the utility to the outside world is kept closed unless I am there to supervise their outside time. I also like to know where they are at all times. I keep the upstairs shut off to them when they go outside so that they can't come in behind my back and go upstairs. They've been known to come in, go upstairs and fall asleep under a bed or in a wardrobe, leading to a full scale panic and search, thinking they have gone out of the garden. So no it wouldn't be cruel to have no cat flap, but I do think it would be hard on them to keep them indoors all the time since they are used to being allowed out. You just need to restrict their outside time to when you are there. I'd certainly keep them in when it's dark. Most road killing happens overnight.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

georgypan said:


> My two have a catflap from the house to the utility room so they can get to their food and litter without the door always being open.


How well does that work? I'm considering looking into a cat flap in my utility room door too. Flicka really likes that room, but the door stays shut due to accessibility/ my weirdo house layout. And also that room gets a bit cold in winter, so brr.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have owned cats for approximately 30 years never had a cat flap. They get into a routine and quickly got used to ours. Before I went out or went to bed I would call them in, if they were out.

The boys I currently own are indoor cats but they have access to an outdoor pen the access through the kitchen window. Not today though as the weather is miserable.


----------



## georgypan (Mar 31, 2014)

Torin said:


> How well does that work? I'm considering looking into a cat flap in my utility room door too. Flicka really likes that room, but the door stays shut due to accessibility/ my weirdo house layout. And also that room gets a bit cold in winter, so brr.


Torin, it works well. My house is in a terrace and my "utility room" is just a grand way of saying that we have put a glass roof on the back yard and put the washing machine, tumbler dryer and clothes line out there. Now the cats' food and litter box is out there too. The door from the kitchen to the utility room is the one with the cat flap. The door from the utility room leads to the outside world so that is kept closed all the time to keep the cats inside. I can then decide to let them out when I'm there to supervise. I trained them to come when called by giving them a treat every time they obeyed and I find it's best to let them out when a mealtime is coming up so that they come running when called. If they're not hungry the treats don't always work, little rascals.


----------



## NWForest (Nov 26, 2013)

Its probably not cruel but they and you will have to get used to a new routine which may take a while. If you don't want to keep getting up to let one out one in etc you should consider keeping the backdoor ajar or a window open - when you are in. This is what I do otherwise I would just be a door butler in my house. Also consider a cat flap in a kitchen window possibly with a plant shelf unit on the outside.
If you buy some shelter for outside make sure obviously its big enough for 3 with lots of space, don't worry about the warmth part too much as they have good coats remember, dry from the rain and sheltered from wind should cover it. I also find my two wont do outside shelter unless they can see out of it. This is an important point , they are so much happier to go in if they can easily see out in a few directions, and it should be against a wall so they only have to survey 180 degrees to feel safe.


----------

